# Ubuntu Server



## Arktischer Fuchs (14. August 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir einen Server bei giga-hosting.biz gemietet.
Der eben genannte läuft mit Ubuntu 12.04.

Ich connecte mit ultravnc viewer auf diesen.
Funktioniert soweit alles ganz gut. 
Dann fragt er mich nach Login und Passwort.
Alles klar.

Ich gebe den login ein, der mir von giga-hosting per mail übermittelt wurde.
Dann will ich das Passwort eingeben, um mich einzuloggen.
Allerdings kann ich da drücken, was ich will, er nimmt nichts an / zeigt nichts.

Und genau das ist eben dieses Problem.

Leider ist Linux noch komplettes Neuland für mich, bisher hab ich nur über Remote-Desktop auf Windows Server connectet, allerdings war mir Windows zu instabil, ist mir mehrfach abgestürzt, reproduzierbar.
Ist ja im Prinzip auch nebensächlich.

Ich hoffe, mir kann da wer helfen.

Als Fehlerursache kann ich im Moment eigentlich nur vermuten, dass beim Server selbst noch etwas nicht freigeschaltet ist, da auch die Domain noch nicht freigeschaltet ist (im aktuellen Moment).

Vielleicht hat jemand auch noch eine andere Idee.

In diesem Sinne, danke schonmal!


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. August 2012)

Arktischer Fuchs schrieb:


> (...)
> Allerdings kann ich da drücken, was ich will, er nimmt nichts an / zeigt nichts.
> (...)


 Falls du auf ein Terminal zugreifst, ist das normal, dass Passwort wird garnicht angezeigt. Einfach eingeben -> Enter.
Allerdings finde ich es verwunderlich, keine Ahnung von Unix / Linux / Debian / Ubuntu zu haben und dann direkt einen Server zu mieten... Evtl solltest du mal Lokal(VM, alter Computer) erstmal "üben". 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Arktischer Fuchs (14. August 2012)

Ja ist verwunderlich ^^
Verständlich.

Eigentlich hab ich professionelle Hilfe dabei, aber der ist gerade nicht dagewesen...

Trotzdem danke 

Edit 1: War davon ausgegangen, Ubuntu hätte GUI.
War bisher bei meinen lokalen Versionen so, aber das ist jetzt rein Terminal.

Kurzfristige Überforderung.
Werde mich die nächsten Tage mit Tutorils usw. herumschlagen und fleißig lernen.


----------



## blackout24 (14. August 2012)

Server mit GUI verschwendet auch nur unnötig Resourcen. Da Server normalerweise auch kein Monitor angeschlossen
haben ist eine Kommandozeilen Umgebung eigentlich sogar üblicher.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. August 2012)

Linux Server mit GUI is sowieso ein Schandtat


----------



## Jimini (14. August 2012)

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen - hier eine Auflistung der Dinge, mit denen du dich schnellstmöglich beschäftigen solltest:
- Deinstallieren nicht benötigter Dienste
- Aktualisieren der installierten Software
- Absichern von SSH (root-Login deaktivieren!!!)
- iptables

Je nach Hoster wird nämlich gerne mal hoffnungslos veraltete Software zur Verfügung gestellt, oder ein von außen erreichbarer MySQL-Server - und sowas sollte man dann tunlichst und schnellstens flicken.

Wie schon angesprochen wurde, hat die Kiste wahrscheinlich keinen VNC-Server laufen - alles andere würde mich schwer wundern und nicht gerade für den Hoster sprechen. Üblicherweise stellt SSH bei solchen Servern die einzige Methode dar, das System zu administrieren. Unter Windows ist Putty hierfür der Client der Wahl. Wenn du dir unsicher sein solltest, was auf dem Server überhaupt von außen erreichbar ist, kannst du ja mal mit nmap o.ä. einen Portscan starten. Auf dem System selber kannst du dir mit netstat ansehen, was da so lauscht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Arktischer Fuchs (14. August 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen - hier eine Auflistung der Dinge, mit denen du dich schnellstmöglich beschäftigen solltest:
> - Deinstallieren nicht benötigter Dienste
> - Aktualisieren der installierten Software
> - Absichern von SSH (root-Login deaktivieren!!!)
> ...



Vielen Dank, ich werde es mir zu Herzen nehmen und mich damit (hoffentlich ausreichend) beschäftigen.
Man ist ja doch noch lernfähig - jedenfalls so zu hoffen. Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (27. September 2012)

Warscheinlich ist die Tastatur in der X11.conf nicht richtig eingetragen.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2012)

Also wie schon gesagt wurde, nimm am Besten putty unter Windows, oder gleich nen lokales Linux, wo du dann mit ssh auf dem Server arbeiten kannst. Je nachdem kannste, sofern du willst, dir ja auch nen X-Server einrichten 

Finde ich jetzt ganz angenehm, zumal der bei Ubuntu eh schon eingerichtet ist und auch laufen sollte. Damit hast du dann zwar eigentlich noch immer nur ein stink normales Terminmal, aber kannst eben Fenster öffnen, und so einiges an Administration doch wieder über eine GUI erledigen. Musst halt nur den richtigen Dienst/Programm wissen zum starten 

ssh -X ist dein Freund 

Btw. X-Forwarding ist auch nett, genau wie nen privat ssh key, damit du nicht immer das Passwort eingeben musst zum einloggen. So was ist gerade, wenn man sich über mehrere Server hangeln muss, oder Multi-System Programme per MPI starten will ein SEGEN! 

Du willst z.B. nicht 30 mal ein Passwort eingeben müssen, wenn du ein MPI Programm auf 30 Knoten starten willst


----------



## Leandros (9. Oktober 2012)

Du hast einen gewaltigen Fehler gemacht. Ich will dich nicht beunruhigen, aber ich würde dir empfehlen den Server als erstes von deinem Kollegen absichern lassen und al nächstes downloadest du dir VirtualBox und in stall erst ein Linux (Ubuntu bzw für Server empfehle ich dir eher ein Debian). 
Einen Server ohne Vorkenntnisse anzuschaffen grenzt an Fahrlässigkeit und kann richtig teuer werden, denn du haftest wenn z.B die Junge von Anonymous dir deinen Server hijacken.

Hoffe ich habe dir keine Angst gemacht.  
Bei Fragen kannst du dich gerne auch bei mir melden, per z.B PM.

PS: Linux Server mit GUI is ein NoGo.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2012)

Nimm doch nen CentOS, das ist kostenlos


----------



## Leandros (9. Oktober 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nimm doch nen CentOS, das ist kostenlos


 
Welches Server OS ist das denn nicht?


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2012)

[stride]Für Debian musste doch zahlen für die Servervariante oder nicht? CentOS ist ja die kostenlos Version von irgend nem Debian, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.[/stride]

Ich meinte natürlich CentOS ist die kostenlos Version von RedHat


----------



## Leandros (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke du hast dich schon selber verbessert. 
Debian ist natürlich in der Server Variante kostenfrei, ist auch die meist genutze Distribution für Server. 

CentOS ist imho der größte ******.  Vorallem für Einsteiger. RedHat ist eher was für die Perfektionisten und extrem großen Projekte, wie z.B Facebook (die nutzen RedHat bzw ihre eigene Modified RedHat distro)


----------



## blackout24 (9. Oktober 2012)

Dachte BSD Varianten wären bei Servern beliebter, weil so langweilig stabil.


----------



## Jimini (9. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt einfach nicht DAS Server-OS. Punkt. Ich kenne genug Leute, die auf Debian oder Red Hat setzen, lese aber auch regelmäßig von Gentoo-Servern. Und BSD ist natürlich nochmal eine eigene Familie. Letztendlich sind die Unterschiede gar nicht so unglaublich groß - für mich persönlich gibt eigentlich nur das Paketmanagement den Ausschlag, welche Distribution ich einsetze (Debian auf dem Mailserver, Gentoo auf den Kisten daheim).

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (9. Oktober 2012)

FreeBSD hat immerhin schonmal das Motto "The Power to serve" ist also schon eher dafür ausgelegt als so manche Linux Distribution. Dazu kommen noch einige nette Features wie natives ZFS und "Jails" was wie eine Virtuelle Maschine ist aber ohne Virtualisierung sondern mit richtigem Hardware Support. Man kann quasi Debian in einem FreeBSD Jail installieren und es läuft mit dem BSD Kernel.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast dich schon selber verbessert.
> Debian ist natürlich in der Server Variante kostenfrei, ist auch die meist genutze Distribution für Server.
> 
> CentOS ist imho der größte ******.  Vorallem für Einsteiger. RedHat ist eher was für die Perfektionisten und extrem großen Projekte, wie z.B Facebook (die nutzen RedHat bzw ihre eigene Modified RedHat distro)


 Naja, ich nutz es auch nicht freiwillig 

Ich hab halt Software, bzw. Hardware, die halt nen RedHat/CentOS erfordert. 

Man merkt halt schon, dass das OS ein bischen paranoid ist  Wenn man Dateien löschen will, will das Ding, sobald mehr als eine ist immer ne Bestätigung, das man das auch wirklich will usw usw 

Aber ansonsten ist es eigentlich gar nicht sooo schlecht. Man muss sich halt etwas umgewöhnen, vor allem, das halt am Anfang so ziemlich NICHTS drauf ist  Also wirklich für Server ausgelegt, die man über Remote-Terminal wartet, und ansonsten halt nichts macht. Da ist standardmäßig ja nicht mal ne GUI/XServer(?) dabei. Mich störts nicht wirklich, da ich eh nur per SSH drauf arbeite, aber das außer nem vim fast nichts drauf ist, hat am Anfang schon genervt, vor allem, wenn man nen pdf/html file sich anschauen muss, und man dann nichts findet, um selbiges zu öffnen


----------



## Leandros (10. Oktober 2012)

Mehr als SSH und eine Paketverwaltung braucht man am Anfang nicht, haben die Debian Cleanbuilds auch nicht.  
CentOS ist halt echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, Arbeite jetzt schon länger mit Debian, da fällt der Umstieg eh immer Schwer und CentOS macht es nicht leichter.


----------

